

How WriteWork.com doubled sales & conversions by A/B testing a radical design - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/how-to-increase-online-sales/

======
robryan
It's great how you do these articles, provides some general A/B testing info
while also promoting your product. Only negative would be the ones I've seen
voted up on hacker news all contain many variations per test, would be good to
also see those where you can see the direct results of a single change,
although you may have done these to.

Is it hard to get users to open up and talk about their product use in this
detail?

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, it is VERY hard to get users to talk about their conversion rate, traffic
and strategy to increase sales. Majority of them consider this information as
critical to their business and don't want their competitors to know what they
have been upto.

